# Canopy or tonneau?



## ham'n'jam (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi everyone.

Been browsing through this forum since I had my Froniter on order a month ago. Recently got the call from the dealer telling me that my Frontier arrived at the port and is on the way here! 

I've been debating on whether or not to get a canopy or a tonneau cover.

Canopy
Pros - Carry more crap

Cons - Difficult to see when backing up (At least I think, I only had limited experience driving a truck with a canopy
- aesthetically unpleasing 

Tonneau
Pros - Looks much better

Cons - Can't carry as much crap (camping, hiking trips, future dog, etc)


I was orginally leaning on a canopy as I figured I would get used to backing up with a canopy but when I saw two trucks side-by-side (one with canopy and the other with the tonneau), it surprised me on how much better the tonneau looks than the canopy.

Was wondering your own personal reasons for choosing one over the other.

Also, any other tips or nice-to-knows about a new Fronty would be appreciated.

Cheers.


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

You may want to check this out:

http://www.clubfrontier.org/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=881

Kind of like having the best of both worlds...


----------



## MEDEL514 (Nov 24, 2005)

That thing is pretty sweet!


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

ham'n'jam said:


> Was wondering your own personal reasons for choosing one over the other.


When I had my F-150 I started off with the OEM soft tonneau cover. It was okay, but was difficult to get the cover open and closed during the winter. I then went to the hard tonneau, which looked great but really limited the utility of the bed (a large TV wouldn't fit with the cover closed). I ended up with a canopy, and it was nice, but as you mentioned, it makes it difficult to see when backing up and created a lot of blind spots! All three seemed to help my gas mileage, with the canopy being the best of the three. Out of all three the hard tonneau felt the most secure because it locked and the rear lip went over the tail gate, so you have to open the cover to open the tailgate, and no one could see what was in the bed. The canopy locked, but with the windows you could see every think in the bed. The soft tonneau could be opened by anyone simply by lifting the rear corner of the cover.

When I got my Frontier I wanted a cover for the bed, but wanted something secure and lightweight enough to remove if needed. I was waiting for Undercover to come out with their hard tonneau, but to date they still don't have one for the KC (I think they finally released one for the CC). I didn't want a canopy again because of the blind spots it created and the weight. No way one person (or even my wife and I) could get the caopy on and off the truck!

I ended up getting the Xtang Trifecta Soft Tonneau. It installs quick and easy, only weighs about 20 lbs, can be completely removed in less than a minute (and fits behind the front seats of the KC). The cover is permanently attached to an aluminum frame and the tail gate (which locks) must be opened before opening the cover, so it's also pretty secure. It has clips to secure the cover in the folded position while hauling tall items, it cost less than the hard covers and canopys, and is super easy to open and close regardless of the out side temperature. It certainly met my needs, and I've been extremely happy with it!:thumbup:


----------



## landmanlane (Feb 18, 2006)

05 NISMO 4X4 said:


> When I had my F-150 I started off with the OEM soft tonneau cover. It was okay, but was difficult to get the cover open and closed during the winter. I then went to the hard tonneau, which looked great but really limited the utility of the bed (a large TV wouldn't fit with the cover closed). I ended up with a canopy, and it was nice, but as you mentioned, it makes it difficult to see when backing up and created a lot of blind spots! All three seemed to help my gas mileage, with the canopy being the best of the three. Out of all three the hard tonneau felt the most secure because it locked and the rear lip went over the tail gate, so you have to open the cover to open the tailgate, and no one could see what was in the bed. The canopy locked, but with the windows you could see every think in the bed. The soft tonneau could be opened by anyone simply by lifting the rear corner of the cover.
> 
> When I got my Frontier I wanted a cover for the bed, but wanted something secure and lightweight enough to remove if needed. I was waiting for Undercover to come out with their hard tonneau, but to date they still don't have one for the KC (I think they finally released one for the CC). I didn't want a canopy again because of the blind spots it created and the weight. No way one person (or even my wife and I) could get the caopy on and off the truck!
> 
> I ended up getting the Xtang Trifecta Soft Tonneau. It installs quick and easy, only weighs about 20 lbs, can be completely removed in less than a minute (and fits behind the front seats of the KC). The cover is permanently attached to an aluminum frame and the tail gate (which locks) must be opened before opening the cover, so it's also pretty secure. It has clips to secure the cover in the folded position while hauling tall items, it cost less than the hard covers and canopys, and is super easy to open and close regardless of the out side temperature. It certainly met my needs, and I've been extremely happy with it!:thumbup:


I bought a truxedo low profile soft tonneau for basically the same reasons, and similar experiences.


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

landmanlane said:


> I bought a truxedo low profile soft tonneau for basically the same reasons, and similar experiences.


I almost bought the Truxedo low profile, but I heard you had to purchase a separate adapter for the sliding bed extender due to the way the rails fit into the bed. It's a great cover with really great features, I was just afraid it would hinder the use of some utilitrack accessories!


----------



## ham'n'jam (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks for the replies.

The Tukit! Truck cap seems interesting but since I have a crew cab I really don't want to sacriface any more bed space.

After some thinking, I'm leaning on purchasing both a canopy as well as a soft cover tonneau. Both would have to be removable and re-attached easily and relatively quickly.

I will slap on the canopy when extra space is needed and the rest of the time, I'll leave the soft tonneau on. Just wondering what the security is like with a soft tonneau. Can't someone just put a knife to it?

Well, I'll be going in to my local canopy and tonneau store and ask for suggestions.

Oh btw, my Frontier came in yesterday. So happy driving it now. Only 104km on it.


----------



## neicedover1982 (Jan 27, 2006)

If your getting just a plain simple CHEAP soft top, like the ones that button down? No security. I had a canopy on my old Toyota SR5. Came in handy camping and moving back and forth to school but it was not a custom fit job, so it really caught wind between the cab and the top. I ordered a new blackmax cover for my new frontier. Its button down but since I have a crew cab, any expensive stuff is in the cab.

Its nice to be able to roll the cover up and open the entire bed incase I need it. I didnt like having to remove the Toyotas cap (even though it took 5 minutes) it gets HOT HOT HOT during the summer in that back end and climbing in there to remove the top felt like an over.

I think you should really look at which one you will need more. If you plan to have the soft top on alot more than the canopy I would buy just the soft top. I was driving long distances durig the rain and snow from MA to VT and back for school so the canopy was best for me then, but now I have less to carry in the back so the soft top is best for me now. Just thought I would throw my 2 cents in.

:idhitit:


----------



## Jsee (Jan 12, 2004)

*RE: Canopy or Tonneau*

HNJ - I just resently purchased a soft Tonneau cover for my Nismo 4x4 CC 05for a trip to Tahoe. First, I love this thing. No bolts, No Screws, No snaps on the edges. It's pretty durable, - and the support bars roll back with the cover so it is out of the way for other loads. 

It uses a clamping system that works with (it doesn't use) but allows you to put on the tonneau cover on if you have the Utilitrack system. Plus - it finsihes off the truck real nice. The best part I thought was my increase in gas mileage on the HIghway - heck even mixed driving. I gaint 1 to 1.5 MPG (actually, i'm very pleased and my MPG gain was/is closer to 1.5 MPG) just by making the car more areodynamic.

It had no problem with the rain and heavy WInds + Snow drop we had last weekend. It did fine with the freezing temps to.


----------

